
Want a Promotion? Change Your Name | Secrets to Your Success - Yahoo Shine - kirpekar
http://shine.yahoo.com/work-money/want-promotion-change-name-213400665.html
======
tobiasSoftware
Correlation does not equal causation. My guess is that people with more
pronounceable names are more likely to be white due to culture, white people
are more likely to be upper class, and upper class people are more likely to
obtain a promotion.

------
pavel_lishin
"Sebatinsky. That's with an S!"

